# 65 plate cars - Whose getting theirs?



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

With Sept 1st nearly on us, Who are the lucky owners picking up the 65 plates tomorrow?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Damn my 15 plate didn't stay new for long.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Picking mines up on friday


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Picking mines up on friday


What you got, mate


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

In my head I am yes lol.

65 plate aventador.


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got a Clio RS on order but the date keeps moving back now on the middle of September


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Damn my 15 plate didn't stay new for long.


Although it's a nice feeling I always found than within a very short time the novelty wears off (even before the new plate comes out haha)

But it's a great feeling getting a new car so enjoy guys!


----------



## willster174 (Sep 30, 2008)

I am picking my 65 plate up but looks like due to a delay it wont be until next week now :-(


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Abarth 595 Competizione (180 bhp version)


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Picking up the wifes 65 plate Mazda 6 2.0 Petrol Sport Nav on Saturday


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Collecting in a few weeks.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Damn my 15 plate didn't stay new for long.


Ditto, but due to delays, I didn't get mine (admittedly lease!) until 12th August....

But the latest I've had one, again company car, so they must have got a good deal, was FOUR DAYS before the new plate came in, and to rub it in even further, it was when there was only a once a year change, on Aug 1st.

Malcolm


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Picking up a Golf R in about 4 weeks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Picking up the wifes 65 plate Mazda 6 2.0 Petrol Sport Nav on Saturday


When is the Mustang coming?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerr said:


> When is the Mustang coming?


That unlikely now..gonna spend the money on the house and extensions/renovations.

Was a tough call but I want to make the house bigger/better.

Was chatting to my friends in LA and apparently the 5.0 V8 is lucky to touch 21mpg even with driving like miss daisy!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I take delivery of a B.Gas company vehicle today. Bit boring and not sure it really counts as it's not mine. No choice of what we get as it's the car that goes with the role.

A Seat Leon estate that replaces the VW Caddy I've been using for the last few months in my, not so new now, role within B.Gas.

Hopefully it'll be a tad more refined than the Caddy!!

Let's hope that it's half the work horse the Caddy was and I'll be laughing.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

I had the choice to leave mine in the dealers compound with all sorts of crap getting in to the paint or take it early. Given I don't believe the mid-season plate split harms my new car.... I took it early.


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Sanke said:


> I had the choice to leave mine in the dealers compound with all sorts of crap getting in to the paint or take it early. Given I don't believe the mid-season plate split harms my new car.... I took it early.
> 
> View attachment 43294


New C63?

Maybe I'll have to upgrade, look awesome!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

That merc is stunning realy have stepped up to the plate mercedes

have to wait until october now Golf GTD NAV currently in build


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes... C63S, so 500 + bhp (amg always add more than what is on the label) and 700+nm torque. HuD, black and red leather carbon front, rear and interior. 

Steve


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> That merc is stunning realy have stepped up to the plate mercedes
> 
> have to wait until october now Golf GTD NAV currently in build


My GTD is at the docks now. Been on order for 6 months!

Got myself a 520D Msport for a few days until it arrives too!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

My mother in law is picking up her new Volvo v40 t2 next week


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dad picks up his 65 Mokka week after next!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> My GTD is at the docks now. Been on order for 6 months!
> 
> Got myself a 520D Msport for a few days until it arrives too!


Ooooo what did you get? colour, wheels toys etc...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> Ooooo what did you get? colour, wheels toys etc...


Santiagos five door manual (wanted DSG but company car) upgraded nav and the extra dark tints. Carbon grey. I really wanted a tow bar at the time of ordering there wasn't one available and now there bloody is!

Also you can order the GTD in Lapiz blue now apprentley.

What about yourself?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I was impatient and wanted to keep costs down as personal lease so pretty much standard 5 door carbon grey  Nav (standard heard its not great) std nagaros. i wanted the darker tints, android interface, heated windscreen, and upgraded nav but would have been await like yours. 

coming from a focus with only push button start and windscreen the GTD has lots of toys to keep me happy. Just hoping i can turn off the auto wiper function.

it comes stanrd with the winter pack so keyless entry and heated seats, keyless start etc... why the hell isn't a heated windscreen in the winter pack!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is the Mrs's new Mazda 6 after I finished it yesterday wearing two coats of TAC Systems Quartz Shine on the body and 2 coats of Quartz Magic on the wheels.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

^ That's smart ^, I quite like those.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Should be picking up my focus ST this month all going to plan


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I picked up my 65 plate Nissan Leaf Tekna yesterday.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Collecting a Volkswagen Golf Estate SE DSG 1.4TSi tomorrow. Hadn't planned on changing until October/November 2016, but my current Golf suffered a major electronic fault on 28th July which Volkswagen right up to the level of Volkswagen Technical at Wolfsburg have been unable to solve.

I've had two hire-cars over the past five weeks, started with a Nissan Qashqai which was OK, but not to my taste, I've had a Nissan Juke for the past three weeks which is one of the worst cars I've ever driven - it's incredibly ugly, and has a ridiculous CVT transmission, I can't wait to get rid of it!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> I was impatient and wanted to keep costs down as personal lease so pretty much standard 5 door carbon grey  Nav (standard heard its not great) std nagaros. i wanted the darker tints, android interface, heated windscreen, and upgraded nav but would have been await like yours.
> 
> coming from a focus with only push button start and windscreen the GTD has lots of toys to keep me happy. Just hoping i can turn off the auto wiper function.
> 
> it comes stanrd with the winter pack so keyless entry and heated seats, keyless start etc... why the hell isn't a heated windscreen in the winter pack!


I thought it did have a heated screen! Ahh well. Lots of toys as standard as you say!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here she is, my Golf Estate SE DSG 1.4TSi collected on Tuesday.


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm still awaiting my Renaultsport Clio RS 200 turbo to arrive mid November (bloody factory build cars).


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Collecting a Volkswagen Golf Estate SE DSG 1.4TSi tomorrow. Hadn't planned on changing until October/November 2016, but my current Golf suffered a major electronic fault on 28th July which Volkswagen right up to the level of Volkswagen Technical at Wolfsburg have been unable to solve.
> 
> I've had two hire-cars over the past five weeks, started with a Nissan Qashqai which was OK, but not to my taste, I've had a Nissan Juke for the past three weeks which is one of the worst cars I've ever driven - it's incredibly ugly, and has a ridiculous CVT transmission, I can't wait to get rid of it!


Did they replace the faulty car for a new one, or has this been a trade in deal?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> I thought it did have a heated screen! Ahh well. Lots of toys as standard as you say!


really wish i could have had the darker tints and navigation pro, winter pack also has heated washer jets etc......

i'm so excited i've never been this hyped up, just spend hours on the net looking at the toys and you tube, bixenon headlights cornering look cool as do they day time lights. must calm down


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> really wish i could have had the darker tints and navigation pro, winter pack also has heated washer jets etc......
> 
> i'm so excited i've never been this hyped up, just spend hours on the net looking at the toys and you tube, bixenon headlights cornering look cool as do they day time lights. must calm down


DTUK box? The new one claims 240bhp and 500nm of torque


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Did they replace the faulty car for a new one, or has this been a trade in deal?


It's a replacement thank goodness, the previous one is still with the dealership - they can't diagnose the problem.


----------

